# Maddy is at the bridge



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My heart is broken in two, on the 30th October, my birthday of all days, my beautiful Maddy girl left us. She was running with the other dogs, fell in a ditch and broke her back. There was nothing that could be done for her, and she had to be let go. Even though it was the right thing, it doesn't make it any easier.

She was only 4 years old, and I only got two years with her. Life is so unfair. She had so much to give the world, and she is already missed by so many.

Maddy Mooface by Niseag, on Flickr


Maddy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So hard when they are that young. At least you know that she had two years of happiness


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry thinking of you.Suexxx

RIP MADDY


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no,I'm so sorry to hear about Maddy.

She was a stunner and I loved seeing your photo's of her.

Rest in peace Maddy.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She really was a beautiful girl, treasure the time you had with her.

RIP Maddy x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. RIP Maddy x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
You are so right, life is unfair.
Although she was only with you for short time she had a lovely life with you and was well loved and cared for.
Beautiful pictures of her will always remain with you.

R.I.P Maddy and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Maddy!! It's heartbreaking, I know the feeling!!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG I am so sorry to hear this - you would never think that something like this could happen - just awful.

Rest in peace Maddy xx Thinking of you and the other doggies - I hope they are not taking it too badly?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no, how awful, I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Maddy, taken far too soon x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, thats such a tragedy hun! 

Remember all the happy memories she has given you in the 2 years you had her.

RIP Maddy XXXXxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry. .


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

_Massive hugs hun xxxx 
RIP Maddy xxx_


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read post

Rip maddy xxx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

So sorry to read your post, I understand exactly how you feel having lost my best friend at only 5 years old and life is extremely unfair sometimes.
I know its hard (god knows I still struggle trying to deal with it) but try to focus on the happy times, how fortunate you are to have had her in your life at all sharing that bond....through the tears you can smile at the memories.

RIP Maddy...run free at the bridge sweetheart.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maddy. I truly know how you feel having lost my greyhound William suddenly and unexpectedly at 6 years old. It is heartbreaking.


Be happy in the knowledge that being a greyhound she died doing what they love too do running free with the wind. Try to remember the good times you had withe her and knowing that you gave her the love that she deserved.

R I P Maddy run free at the bridge find William he will look after you until you are reunited with your family.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

God, that is so tragic! I can imagine how awful you must feel and losing a much loved pet at so young an age is absolutely devastating.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry that you lost Maddy in such a tragic accident, it seems so unfair when they pass so young and you'd expected to see them into old age.

Run Free Maddy


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, she looked a beautiful dog. I've lost two this past year but unlike yours they'd had a long and fruitful life. Who knows, perhaps Maddy has met up with my two old lads and they're having fun and killing time untill we can be reunited. Take care, Pete.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that is such a terrible shame and very sad, so sorry


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for loss of your beautifull girl


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry thats so tragic x R.i.p Maddy


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you-to lose a beautiful dog at such a young age is really tragic

I know she will have many friends waiting for her at the Bridge
and that she will be watching over you in your sadness

Take care-we are all here for you

Maureen


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss she was beautiful

you had two brilliant years with her and she knew how much you loved her! just take comfort in that 

run free beautiful Maddy!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Run free maddy, what a sudden and unexpected way to go - you just never think of something like that happening.

RIP beautiful girl xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, what a shock. She was beautiful. 
Have fun at the bridge gorgeous girl. xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Such dreadful news, so sorry.

RIP beautiful girl x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

RIP Maddy have fun over at rainbow bridge
xxxxxx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i cant imagine how awful you must be feeling. you gave her a wonderful 2 years so at least you can take some comfort from that.

RIP Maddyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news about the tragic loss of Maddy.

Run free and play with all the other doggies at Rainbow Bridge Maddy xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for your tragic loss hun! sweet dreams little one.


----------

